# Greek Island Photo Site review please!...



## Corastar (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi!

Can you review my site ? it's about the Greek Island of Zakynthos or Zante as it is known... One of the most famous Shipwrecks in the WORLD can be found here... 

NAVAGIO, or THW SHIPWRECK or SMUGGLERS COVE,

...GO preview the photos and look for the shipwreck..

Thanks,

Corastar


----------



## jols (Mar 25, 2008)

how do i get to the site?

i love zante been there many times


----------



## Corastar (Mar 25, 2008)

www.corastar.com

Site about the Greek Island of Zakynthos


----------

